# Worried



## pippixox (10 January 2017)

So I posted a few weeks ago now about my 5yo Gsd. He wasn't himself and then bloods showed raised white blood cells so given a week of antibiotics. Within a few days of medicine he had perked up- not as lethargic. But he still is not right- now nearly a week after finishing course of antibiotics.
He wines jumping out of the boot and sometimes refuses to even get out- usually flies out in excitement. But other than a small sore on his leg there is no swelling or any obvious physical problems.
He is not as lathargic but still a bit too calm for him! 
Also he has been sick a few times in the last 2 days. Although he happily eats dinner and is not sick until hours later.

My husband says what will the vets do other than more expensive anti-biotics and just to leave him to rest. But it's not like he is tired from over exercise- he is only 5 and just potters around the yard and has occasional walks. 

I'm worried it is something more sinister than an infection  what will the vets be able to do next to investigate? Are there more in depth blood tests?


----------



## Amymay (10 January 2017)

Is he insured?  I think I'd be discussing x rays of his hips and knees.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 January 2017)

That how my seven year old lab presented with what turned out to be a life ending tumour .
Hope it's something simple to fix.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 January 2017)

I'd go for an abdominal x-ray.


----------



## blackcob (10 January 2017)

^^ and/or abdo ultrasound. Please do go back to your vet - you are worried, that's enough justification.


----------



## MissTyc (10 January 2017)

As above and also the sore on the leg caught my eye -- blood tests for kidney, etc? (thinking of e coli or Alabama rot type things that can get in via small wounds).


----------



## pippixox (10 January 2017)

I will call the vets tomorrow as to top it off he has barely touched his dinner  which has never happened in 3 years of having him


----------



## Schollym (10 January 2017)

This is how our lab cross went at the age of 5, not before several trips  to the vet and us bringing up this as a subject at the first appointment.
On a more positive prognosis our labradoodle started showing similar problems and anti sickness medication for two weeks and now a couple of spoonfuls of yogurt when she goes to bed has settled it. Go back to the vet, otherwise you will be stressed by it.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 January 2017)

Please go back to your vet, the symptoms you describe can be symptoms of very serious issues


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 January 2017)

Without wanting to worry you these symptoms are similar to my old girl who we found to have a tumor on her spleen.
This is fairly common in shepherd's and sadly she didn't survive.
I hope it's not your dog's issue but maybe mention it to your vet.


----------



## pippixox (10 January 2017)

Yes I have a horrible feeling in my gut that it is cancer. Hopefully I will be proven wrong


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 January 2017)

I really hope it's not. We lost one at 7 to that, it's devastating. Keep us updated.


----------



## {97702} (10 January 2017)

Apologies for repeating what everyone else has said, but I would be back at the vets for scans and x-rays ASAP.  I really feel for you, it is every owner's nightmare


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 January 2017)

I really hope it's not that. Maybe it's just a nasty infection that needs a longer course of antibiotics.
I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 January 2017)

My old girl had a large tumour on her spleen which we didn't spot until it was too late as she was overweight anyway and in very good coat condition.
She also became lethargic, off food and unwilling to exercise.
She did not come through the removable operation because of how big it was and her own weight/how much anaesthetic she required. She was also nine years old.
Even if it is something serious, the odds are better if you catch it in time and hopefully your vigilance/persistence will mean a positive outcome.
But fingers crossed it isn't as bad as all that x


----------



## pippixox (11 January 2017)

Vet at 2.20 for further investigations. He didn't even want to get up this morning- normally he is by the door ready to go out, even when I used to go out at 5am. Currently he is snoozing on the sofa.


----------



## Clodagh (11 January 2017)

pippixox said:



			Vet at 2.20 for further investigations. He didn't even want to get up this morning- normally he is by the door ready to go out, even when I used to go out at 5am. Currently he is snoozing on the sofa.
		
Click to expand...

I hope the news is good, or at least conclusive. Poor boy and how awful and worrying for you.


----------



## pippixox (11 January 2017)

Yes I just want an answer what ever the outcome is.


----------



## Amymay (11 January 2017)

Good luck Pip. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 January 2017)

Good luck.  I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Moobli (11 January 2017)

I would mention hemangiosarcoma to the vets as the symptoms your dog is presenting could correlate to this - or lots of other less serious conditions so try not to worry too much yet. 

GSDs are prone to hemangiosarcoma (and there is believed to be a genetic link - so do you know whether any of your dogs ancestors suffered?) - which is an aggressive, malignant tumor of blood vessel cells.  Hemangiosarcoma can theoretically arise from any tissue where there are blood vessels, which is essentially anywhere in the body, but usually appear in the skin, soft tissue, spleen or liver with the most common site being the spleen.  Sadly, relatively few dogs have a diagnosis made before the tumor ruptures.  

I would ask for your vet to look at the mucous membranes for signs of anemia (ie pale gums), feel for abdominal swelling, aspirating fluid from the abdomen to see if blood is present, and drawing blood to see if clots form.  Further diagnostic work-up that may be done is a complete blood count, chemistry panel, urinalysis and radiographs (x-rays) of the chest and abdomen to determine the extent of organ involvement and whether metastasis is present.

I will keep everything crossed that it is not hemangiosarcoma but something much less serious.


----------



## pippixox (11 January 2017)

Thanks for the info- I had read about that and it does seem to fit a lot of his symptoms. 
I got him aged 2 and know very little about his breeding- apparently mum was a white Alsatian and dad half shep half rottweiller

Vet agrees it is probably too long to just be a stomach upset. He is going in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound- she felt he was a bit guarded when his abdomen was touched- but nothing obvious (he is very stoic so hard to tell how much pain he may be in) then depending on what they do or don't find they will do more detailed bloods and further investigation. They are going to phone me as they go. 

I hardly ever weigh him- but despite no change in exercise or food I knew he had dropped a bit- sure he was at least 39 kg last time I weighed him. Now he is just under 35. Did not realise he had lost that much


----------



## Clodagh (11 January 2017)

At least you can feel something is being done. Thinking of you.


----------



## Moobli (11 January 2017)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.  Must be such a worrying time for you


----------



## Amymay (12 January 2017)

Good luck today pippi xx


----------



## Moobli (12 January 2017)

Hope it all goes well today.  When will you have any news?


----------



## pippixox (12 January 2017)

Just got the call from the vets
My gut feeling was sadly right. 
My boys is so stoic, as he barely showed any signs until the last week- I just knew he wasn't himself. 
Tumours in his stomach, also liver and lungs. Appear to be very fast growing (said something about needle to pull some cells out and thy found dead among the living so apparently so fast growing it is using up blood supply and dying as it grows and spread further)

There is nothing more worth doing, except to make him comfortable. Vet given steroids as that can help for a little bit. But have already booked for them to come to the house on Monday to PTS. As don't want to delay the inevitable and keep him in pain. 

Trying to hold back the tears as my 4 month old baby is very confused!
Picking him up in a few hours.

I know I'm biased but everyone loves him- a truly wonderful dog, far too young to go.


----------



## {97702} (12 January 2017)

I am so very very sorry to read this, thinking of you and your boy


----------



## blackcob (12 January 2017)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 January 2017)

So sorry 

In your initial post the other week it would have been hard to imagine this as the cause, you knew something wasn't right and you acted on it - you did your very best for him, what a brave lad.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 January 2017)

I am so, so sorry to read this xx.


----------



## Amymay (12 January 2017)

I am so terribly sorry xxxx


----------



## Moobli (12 January 2017)

Oh no, I am so, so sorry   This is the worst news.  You must be absolutely devastated.  No words are adequate at such a dark time.  My thoughts are with you and your lovely boy.


----------



## Clodagh (12 January 2017)

That is awful news. I hope you can have a cuddly pain free weekend with him.


----------



## pippixox (12 January 2017)

I don't know how it can hurt so much . I am not a tearful person at anything much, but cannot stop crying. We had fun holidays planned this year with him coming. I pictured him doing the walk to school with my baby in years to come. Sorry for the gushy post, but know you are all dog people who understand!


----------



## satinbaze (12 January 2017)

So sorry to read your news. All our thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 January 2017)

pippixox said:



			I don't know how it can hurt so much . I am not a tearful person at anything much, but cannot stop crying. We had fun holidays planned this year with him coming. I pictured him doing the walk to school with my baby in years to come. Sorry for the gushy post, but know you are all dog people who understand!
		
Click to expand...

its really hard to lose any dog-young or old. but with a younger one its particularly unfair and harsh. life is crap sometimes, I hope you are able to have some quality time with him this weekend.


----------



## Moobli (12 January 2017)

pippixox said:



			I don't know how it can hurt so much . I am not a tearful person at anything much, but cannot stop crying. We had fun holidays planned this year with him coming. I pictured him doing the walk to school with my baby in years to come. Sorry for the gushy post, but know you are all dog people who understand!
		
Click to expand...

It is hard enough to say goodbye to a dog who has lived out a very full, happy and long life.  It is another thing altogether to have a young dog snatched from you at the prime of life   It is unfair and cruel.  You really do have my full sympathies.  I have lost two dogs at age 5 and 6 in the past and it was really hard to cope with.

Feel free to share some photos of your lovely lad if you would like to.  I found surrounding myself with the memories of all the great things we had done helped.  x


----------



## twiggy2 (12 January 2017)

Sorry to hear your news


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 January 2017)

I am so sorry to read this.


----------



## Sandstone1 (12 January 2017)

Oh no.  I'm so sorry.  I hope you get to spoil him this weekend.
You have done your best for him.


----------



## pippixox (12 January 2017)

He is home chilling on the sofa! Time for 3 days of gentle fun and lots of hugs before we say goodbye.
At least we know there is nothing more we can do. Even if he showed signs earlier it would not of made a difference.
We got him 3 years ago- he had spent his first 2 years in a barn and was bullied by the other dogs and under weight by 8kg! He has brought us so much joy and I like to think we have given him a great 3 years, 7 less than I would of liked though. 

Thanks for all your kind words.

Never learned how to put photos on here, he is so handsome!


----------



## PorkChop (12 January 2017)

Oh no, sorry to read the update, enjoy the weekend with him x


----------



## Moobli (12 January 2017)

I will PM you my email address and if you send me a photo or two, I will post them up for you.

He sounds a lovely boy and it must be some comfort to you to know that, after a bad start, he had three wonderful years with your family.


----------



## silv (12 January 2017)

I am so sorry to read this, it sounds like he has had a wonderful time with you and been much loved after a poor start to his life.  Take care x


----------



## Leo Walker (12 January 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Take heart that you listened to him and are going to save him suffering xxx


----------



## Morag4 (12 January 2017)

Absolutely heartbeaking, hugs to you and yours xx


----------



## Moobli (12 January 2017)

Thanks to pippixox for sending me the photos of her beautiful boy to enable me to share them here.

Isn't he a beautiful. His gentle personality just shines out of these pictures.


----------



## Amymay (12 January 2017)

Beautiful pictures.  He is such a lucky boy to have found you.  I'm truly heartbroken for you.


----------



## Clodagh (12 January 2017)

The last photo, with you and the horses, is fabulous. (They all are). What a handsome boy. Be glad for what time he has had with you.


----------



## Spiritedly (12 January 2017)

So sorry to hear this  I really hoped the news would be better. He looks a lovely boy.


----------



## Sandstone1 (12 January 2017)

He's so beautiful.  It's so sad for you.


----------



## scoobdog (12 January 2017)

So sorry to read this sad news. Be thinking of you this weekend x


----------



## dozzie (12 January 2017)

Really sorry xx At least he had a few good years thanks to you. Hugs for you and him xxxx


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 January 2017)

Lovely lad x


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 January 2017)

What a lovely lad x


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 January 2017)

What a handsome dog. Compared to how you describe his first 2 years, I'm sure that his 3 years with you have been like being on a different planet for him. 

I don't know about others, but I can't read posts like this without in the back of my head thinking **It could have been my bitches**, and it makes my heart ache. They give so much joy to our lives, but it hurts so much when their life ends. ((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 January 2017)

I am so sorry you have done all you can x


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 January 2017)

What a lovely looking dog he is, life is so bloody cruel sometimes, I lost my dog of a life time age 4, I only had him from 18months. I feel your pain and heartache and all the what ifs Im sure are going through your mind, go and buy him some good steak, spoil him rotten and hugs to you.


----------



## pippixox (16 January 2017)

Thank you for your kind words. We are heartbroken and the house feels empty. Just been doing the horses- so strange without him by my side.

He was PTS at home this lunch time, it was so calm and peaceful. He was such a good boy- not fussed by the canuala. Just drifted off in my arms. 

Cancer takes the best people and animals


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 January 2017)

pippixox said:



			Thank you for your kind words. We are heartbroken and the house feels empty. Just been doing the horses- so strange without him by my side.

He was PTS at home this lunch time, it was so calm and peaceful. He was such a good boy- not fussed by the canuala. Just drifted off in my arms. 

Cancer takes the best people and animals 

Click to expand...

bless you I am so glad he went peacefully it's so not fair is it and yes I agree cancer seems to claim the best


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 January 2017)

so sorry pippixox, glad he went peacefully at home x


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 January 2017)

So sorry,  thinking of you x


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 January 2017)

I'm so sorry. At least he went at home with you.


----------



## {97702} (16 January 2017)

So sorry pippixox, you are a lovely owner who did the best for him, I am glad he went peacefully at home with you xx


----------



## Moobli (16 January 2017)

I am glad to hear he went peacefully and just drifted off to sleep surrounded by love.  It doesn't mean you miss them any less   Hugs x


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 January 2017)

just caught up with this thread and really feel for you.  at least he went at home with the people he loved and who loved him.  a lovely looking dog , its never easy but you made the decision rather than let him go downhill any more....hugs for you and your family...


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2017)

Oh, love, I've been thinking about you all day.  I'm so glad he went peacefully. (((Xxx)))


----------



## TheresaW (16 January 2017)

So sorry xx


----------



## Bearsmum (16 January 2017)

Been thinking of you today, so sad.

JDx


----------



## Cahill (16 January 2017)

very sad news.


----------

